# How To Connect A Huayang Hy02d223b To A Tb6560 3 Axis Blue Controllor Board And Mach3



## dooshare (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 
I am new to this site. I am looking all over the web but cannot get any assistance and sure someone had this issue before. I am building a CNC and running into a problem. The CNC run good , I can machine parts from the Mach3 operating system but want to connect my Huanyang HY02D223B to the TB6560 3 axis blue controller board. The controller board has 3 connectors.




As from most Chines purchases the manuals are non-existence or bad .





how do I connect this to the VFD connector  panel . And how to set up with Mach3
Huayang HY02D223B VFD 2.2KW water-cooled






My electric skills are not very good but i do understand wire diagrams very well

I am sure new builders will run into the same problems.

Bellow is photos of my CNC Build:


----------



## jbolt (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi dooshare,

From what little I can find about your board is it does not have pwm for variable speed spindle control of a VFD/ Mach3. You would need to add a spindle control board for that. 

I believe the on board relay could be used to switch the VFD/spindle on-off (no speed control). I would have to research that since mine are not setup that way.


----------



## dooshare (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks Jay what will be the best-suggested spindle controller to add.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice build on the router   Can't help you out with the board interface.


----------



## jbolt (Jun 30, 2016)

I may have miss spoken.  A spindle speed control board usually attaches to the 4th axis and uses the step/dir outputs to control the pwm signal. Your board appears to be only 3-axis. 

I found this but it requires hacking the board and there was no followup that it actually worked. http://www.cnczone.com/forums/stepper-motors-drives/151946-tb6560-blue-3-axis-pwm-spindle-speed.html


----------



## dooshare (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Jay thanks for the info. Will it work if I have a second 3 axis board and wire the cable pin and step connectors into the second board. After all is the 3 axis not just 3 separate phase on one board.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 1, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't know enough about electronics to help much in that regard. Using a second board adds the complexity of setting up a second parallel port on your computer. I don't know if that would even work with what you have.

Unless somebody else chimes in with a solution I'm not aware of I think your current board limits you to just turning the spindle on-off. In the long term you are probably better off getting a board the supports spindle speed control if you want to control it from Mach3.

Another option would be to add a potentiometer to the VFD  to control the spindle speed manually. I'm pretty sure your VFD supports that but I would have to look at the manual to be sure.


----------



## dooshare (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Jay, I came across this  PWM controller, you think this can do the trick so it will work on Mach 3  

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PWM-...2510015688.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.45.SYMBFg

Its not a lot of money


----------



## jbolt (Jul 4, 2016)

dooshare said:


> Hi Jay, I came across this  PWM controller, you think this can do the trick so it will work on Mach 3
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PWM-...2510015688.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.45.SYMBFg
> 
> Its not a lot of money




Sorry to say that it will not work with your board or VFD. To have Mach3 turn the spindle on/off and set the speed you need a board with at least 4 axis and a compatible speed control board that will output a 0-10v signal to the VFD.

With your current setup I would just add a 10k potentiometer to the VFD to control the speed manually and configure the relay on your board to turn the spindle on/off.


----------



## dooshare (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Jay I will have to look at ordering a other board then. But for the mean time i will have to find out how to put potentiometer and then what speeds  or HZ to cut at.
Learn learn learn, what VFD are you using


----------



## jbolt (Jul 5, 2016)

dooshare said:


> Thanks Jay I will have to look at ordering a other board then. But for the mean time i will have to find out how to put potentiometer and then what speeds  or HZ to cut at.
> Learn learn learn, what VFD are you using



 On my mill I have a Huanyang HY02D223B 2.2kw. 

On my router I have a KL-VFD15 1.5kw (110vac) which has the same housing as the Huanyang. 

As soon as I get my new lathe I will be adding a Hitachi WJ200 to convert the 3-phase motor to 1-phase.

There is a jumper on the VFD to set for use with a potentiometer. I'll see if I can dig out my manual and point to where it is. Do you have your VFD working now?


----------



## jbolt (Jul 6, 2016)

Attached is a simple wiring diagram for the potentiometer and VFD settings. With the pot hooked up and the VFD parameters set you should get 0 volts across the ACM and VI terminals with the pot fully CCW and 10v with the pot fully CW. If it is backwards swap the 10V and ACM wires. 10v will represent the highest Hz setting (400Hz) and 0v will represent the lowest Hz setting. 

VFD Settings:

Jumper J1 ---> 1&2 (external potentiometer control)
PD002 ---> 1 (external control)
PD070 ---> 0 (0-10v)
PD072 ---> 400Hz (max spindle speed)
PD073 ---> ? (lowest spindle speed in Hz) whatever your spindle manufacturer recommends. i.e. 6000 rpm = 120Hz, 8000 rpm = 133Hz, etc.


----------



## strantor (Jul 6, 2016)

Your pic of the board at the bottom right has a terminal set labeled "spindle interface"- what's that connected to right now? It seems intuitive to me that that would be your output to the VFD, but I have never used one of these boards and without any manual I'm just guessing.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 6, 2016)

strantor said:


> Your pic of the board at the bottom right has a terminal set labeled "spindle interface"- what's that connected to right now? It seems intuitive to me that that would be your output to the VFD, but I have never used one of these boards and without any manual I'm just guessing.



The spindle out on his board is just a relay. It can be used to turn the spindle on/off but it cannot control the speed.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 6, 2016)

dooshare,

This link may have a solution for you with your existing board. See Post #8. You might try contacting them.

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/benchtop-machines/170250-tb6560-3axis-amp-spindle-motor-control.html


----------

